# Convertir un NSString en float



## sigmanet15 (27 Mai 2008)

Re-bonjour à tous,

Je crée une nouvelle discution car je suis devant un nouveau problème. J'ai des données dans des NSMutableArray (toujours les mêmes...) et je voudrais les convertir en float ...

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'info sur le web, qqun pourrais me venir en aide ?!

Merci beaucoup,
Jonat


----------



## Mala (27 Mai 2008)

NSString implémente la méthode floatValue...



> floatValue
> Returns the floating-point value of the receivers text as a float.
> 
> - (float)floatValue
> ...


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2008)

Il faut aussi connaître la classe NSNumber qui permet de gérer les types numériques natifs du C à travers des objets Obj-C et donc de les ranger dans des conteneurs.


----------



## sigmanet15 (28 Mai 2008)

Salut, merci pour vos réponses. En effet, j'ai trouvé cette fonction. Mais je n'arrivai pas l'utiliser !

Par contre ce matin même, à l'instant j'ai trouvé (avec un collègue) comment faire ! Je note la synthaxe ça pourra peut-être aider qqun:

float myFloat = [[myMutableArray objectAtIndex:0]floatValue];

Où myMutableArray est un tableau contenant des strings écrit ainsi: "2.0" ou "5.5" par exemple.

Salutations,
Jonat


----------

